# 1st time to Nashville



## happybaby (Mar 2, 2012)

going to Nashville in a few weeks to use a condo that is going to soon expire.

hoping for decent weather being near St Patrick's day

staying at the Wyndham Nashville

Is it worth going a day early and stop near Cinci to hit a casino and stay in a hotel for the night?

what must do's and places to eat in Nashville?  We do enjoy country music and as far as eating........just about anything


----------



## cissy (Mar 2, 2012)

Even though you're not staying at the Grand Ole Opry Hotel, it's worth a visit.
It's quite the place with interior gardens, restaurants, and entertainment venues.  Also, we loved the Wildhorse Saloon in downtown Nashville.  We went to the Grand Ole Opry, and were disappointed.  Being a radio show, there is lots of downtime between acts, and there wasn't anyone there we particularly wanted to see.  Also went to the attached amusement park,  which had a few good shows.  I"m not much for rides, but there appeared to be some rollercoaster ones, and one that ended in water.  We went on the Natchez steamboat which turned out to be a great time.  Also played golf, but can't remember the name of the course.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Mar 2, 2012)

Daughter in college in Nashville, so we use that Wyndham as a home base -- it's basic but nice.

Yes, Opryland Hotel - but be advised it costs $18 to park for the day.
Wildhorse Saloon - a landmark and lots of fun to dance or just watch.
Lots of people are out on the street downtown at night, so it's fun for adults to just wander and duck in places to sample some music.
Pancake Pantry - be prepared for a line!
Jackson's restaurant
PP & Jackson's are in an area with really interesting shops...
MANY wonderful restaurants at all price points.  Check "wherethelocalseat.com"
Hermitage historic site (Andrew Jackson's home)
Cheekwood -beautiful mansion from the 1920's filled with art (lovely gardens)
And about 45 minutes south, charming Franklin TN  and Carnton plantation
Green Hills Mall 

Have a great time!


----------



## Kozman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Avoid Parking Fee*

To avoid the $18 fee to park at Opryland Hotel, park in the shopping mall area adjacent and walk.  Most of the mall may still be closed due to the recent flood.  It's free there and not much of a walk to the hotel.


----------



## jfbookers (Mar 3, 2012)

*Nashville*

See my just bumped " Nashville" thread from last year when I asked about the same question. I got some great info'


----------



## happybaby (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks for the info but nashville will have to wait til another time.

DH decided he would rather go to the beach!!  so now it is Myrtle Beach

will post on the Eastern board


----------



## shagnut (Mar 4, 2012)

Cissy, don't know when you were there last, but Opryland is no longer there and hasn't been there in many years so no roller coaster. There are new negotiaions (sp) between Dolly Parton and Gaylord Entertainment so stay tuned.  shaggy


----------



## jberndt10 (Mar 5, 2012)

We go to the Grand Ole Opry each time. We find the format of the radio show charming and tell everyone who would consider it to try it once because it's nothing like anything you've seem before. Also like Nashville Cowboy Church, Johnny Cash's sister is the Pastor's wife.  The Country Music Hall of Fame is also excellent. That is downtown.
We will be there that weekend as well.


----------



## Neesie (Mar 8, 2012)

Years ago I visited Belle Meade Plantation while in Nashville (Vanderbilt University) on a conference.  I love going through historic homes and this one was grand.  

http://bellemeadeplantation.com/


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 8, 2012)

happybaby said:


> Is it worth going a day early and stop near Cinci to hit a casino and stay in a hotel for the night?
> 
> what must do's and places to eat in Nashville?  We do enjoy country music and as far as eating........just about anything



I realize that your plans have changed but I thought I'd still respond here for future reference (for you and others).

Casino near Cinci?  If it were our trip . . . not a priority.  If you're Jones-ing for a casino night, then go for it.

As for things to see and do, and dining suggestions . . . you have some good ones here already, but here are my thoughts.

We enjoyed Andrew Jackson's home (The Hermitage), as well as Ryman Auditorium (downtown Nashville).  We also enjoyed taking a casual stroll through the Belmont Mansion (near the downtown area in Nashville) and a road trip down to Jack Daniel's in Lynchburg.

Dining?  We enjoyed a bbq place called Neely's.  They aren't in the downtown area, but you can find them via Mapquest.  So good, we went back a second time during our week long stay.  We had a scheduling issue with Wildhorse Saloon, that that turned out to be an expensive lunch & disappointment.  A bigger disappointment worth mentioning was BBKing's.  I will never go there again.  The only reason they were on our agenda this trip was thanks to Restaurant.com . . . and in this case, we got what we paid for.

More info (with photos) on our dining experiences may be found here.

And for activities/sightseeing, this journal has plenty of ideas too.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 12, 2012)

Yvonne, thanks for the tip on BB Kings. I too saw the coupon and almost bought it. Glad I didn't.  Neely's has mixed reviews? Is it hard to get to from Wyndham?  I plan on going to Cheekwood to see the gardens and the Fabrege egg collection. 

Rest of the time I will be doing the country scene and a big wrestling hoopla.  shaggy


----------

